# Muskegon River Fly Shop Closing



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

This is a damn shame but it’s been a brutal year. Charlie is the nicest, friendliest guy and their inventory, particularly their streamer selection, was excellent.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Bummer. Was planning to have them do some projects for me this winter


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> Bummer. Was planning to have them do some projects for me this winter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Check out Mayfly Outfitters in Holland. The owner went out of his way to help me get a 10’ 5 weight Winston Pure with Bauer reel set up at a great deal. They’re not open on Saturday but the owner is very flexible. 

http://mayflyoutfitters.com/


----------



## PokeTheBear (Aug 16, 2020)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> View attachment 590685
> This is a damn shame but it’s been a brutal year. Charlie is the nicest, friendliest guy and their inventory, particularly their streamer selection, was excellent.


Charlie is great...but Justin is a douche. Seemed like he was bothered by customers that visited....at least by me and my group of flunkies. Cracks me up when guys think that they can treat people like that and fisherman will still flock to their store just because they are "local." Why?..when you can save 30% online and not be treated like dirt.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

PokeTheBear said:


> Charlie is great...but Justin is a douche. Seemed like he was bothered by customers that visited....at least by me and my group of flunkies. Cracks me up when guys think that they can treat people like that and fisherman will still flock to their store just because they are "local." Why?..when you can save 30% online and not be treated like dirt.


Justin was always awesome to me including letting me change from work clothes to fishing clothes in their bathroom. Of course I would go in there to buy and bought a Hatch reel, spool, Scott T3H rod.

If I had a fly shop and dealt with the folks coming in for river tips and them not buying anything, which even I see happen when I’m there, I’d probably not be too stoked to chat.

Not having a fly shop in Muskegon or Newaygo County now sucks.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

What about Parsley's? They still around?


----------



## PokeTheBear (Aug 16, 2020)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Justin was always awesome to me including letting me change from work clothes to fishing clothes in their bathroom. Of course I would go in there to buy and bought a Hatch reel, spool, Scott T3H rod.
> 
> If I had a fly shop and dealt with the folks coming in for river tips and them not buying anything, which even I see happen when I’m there, I’d probably not be too stoked to chat.
> 
> Not having a fly shop in Muskegon or Newaygo County now sucks.


Well there it is....we just were not as big of a baller as you. Anyhow, I will agree that its always a shame to see a local business close its doors.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

PokeTheBear said:


> Well there it is....we just were not as big of a baller as you. Anyhow, I will agree that its always a shame to see a local business close its doors.



Many fly shops are like that! If you don't dress the part or speak the lingo... You're a slob bait fisherman.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Many fly shops are like that! If you don't dress the part or speak the lingo... You're a slob bait fisherman.


“No. We don’t sell spawn. We sell flies that look like spawn. We’re a ‘FLY SHOP’ Can we help you find some egg flies?”

“No. We don’t sell worms. We sell flies that look like worms. We’re a ‘FLY SHOP’ Can we help you find some worm flies?”


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Multibeard2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Shoeman said:


> What about Parsley's? They still around?


Yes. I have not been in there for quite a while as I can not stream fish any more because my body told me enough is enough.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


>


Poor Ralf needing to troll today...


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> What about Parsley's? They still around?


Parsley’s is a good all purpose tackle shop that doesn’t carry any fly gear. Maybe they’ll go back to stocking some flies/leaders now that there’s no longer a fly shop a mile away. The owner is super helpful.

Hesperia Sport Shop is a very well stocked outdoor gear/bait and tackle shop. They used to be clicque-ish toward customers they know. However, again, the ice gets quickly broken when you make it clear one is there to buy, not ask 100 questions without buying. They had these really cool egg flies with orange wrap around the hook. Coho in Alaska loved them.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Ron Parsley is a great guy, still open, inventory was a little thin last time I was there. Maybe losing a competitor will motivate him to build his inventory


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rasputin said:


> Ron Parsley is a great guy, still open, inventory was a little thin last time I was there. Maybe losing a competitor will motivate him to build his inventory


Jerkie’s basically next to Parsley’s is the best beef jerky shop in Newaygo County. They’re very nice.


----------



## PokeTheBear (Aug 16, 2020)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Jerkie’s basically next to Parsley’s is the best beef jerky shop in Newaygo County. They’re very nice.


Agreed!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

No trolling, just an observation.


OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Poor Ralf needing to troll today...



You know damn well that’s how many act unless you throw money around!

If you have no clue of what what weight Rod or taper... we all started there! Perhaps not you!


----------



## Redbrook (Oct 15, 2014)

If find that any type of shop you're in be it a fly shop or bait shop that spending some money certainly opens some doors.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> No trolling, just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shoeman said:


> No trolling, just an observation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going back to when there was only 1 fly shop in Detroit - the one just off Northwestern Highway in a tiny house, where Northwestern and the Lodge merge, I’ve never run into snobby treatment at a shop. The owner, John moved that shop to just north of downtown Royal Oak. The old guy at Macgregor’s in Ann Arbor let me spend hours pawing stuff I couldn’t afford but then would splurge If I got some Christmas money. I still have a Patagonia SST I bought for $299 when I had $329 in the bank. I was single and ate bread and peanut butter until my next paycheck. It was $16 to fill the car back then.

The only jerk I can recall is at Bass Pro when they had a decent fly shop in Auburn Hills, they would spend most of their time talking to friends as you stood there waiting to look at their reels. They had a really good selection the first couple years. I wanted to buy a Pate Bonefish reel before they switched to AR but couldn’t get help.

After a River Runs Through It, there was a 5 year boom on fly shops. Westbank Anglers at Telegraph & Maple (they were great), Hank’s near Clarkston (he was friendly), Bueter’s in Northville (he was a character who was definitely HARD SELL but funny). I think Macgregor’s was around until Cabela’s opened but it seemed like he was ready to retire.

Are there any independent fly shops left in Wayne County?

I’m not a huge Orvis fan, other than I love the bigger cut Barbour coats like the Border. However, Rich who managed the Royal Oak Orvis when I lived near there was super nice.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Well there was Geake's on Woodward. 

One of the nicest old gents around. Bought my first long rod from him back in 82 or 83. He knew about my limited budget and dug out an old Martin reel and some line. Ah, just take them and here's some flies! Don't think his son was into the business like the old man and it closed shortly after.

Worst experience was probably at Gates. All the pimps were waiting for their sports to arrive and the air was so full of arrogance you could cut it with a knife. Maybe it was our drift boats about to invade their turf. 

The old Great Lakes shop was much the same way until I bought a T&T and a nice custom boat net. 

I just always felt bad for a novice walking into a shop. Back then we didn't have all the electronic research available and coming in green showed. Way more cliquish then, although some of the attitude still exists toward novices. 

Rich @ Orvis was the bomb! Last I heard he moved to Florida and works at a casino.


----------

